# check out this chamise burl end cut



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 18, 2016)

fresh end cut of chamise burl. first picture is it fresh off the saw second has a little water on the surface. yes it's blue but the spalting dr. says it's just black and the way the light refracts off the wood. sure looks blue to my naked eye. i collected from the dry wash and cut it myself, i say it's natural blue or spalted blue and have lots of examples of such. could have something to do with the limestone it grows in or the forest fire it was still buried underground during. any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 18, 2016)

Trev, only mods can reply in the Recent finds and Coming attractions area, so I moved this here. This way you can get some ideas on why it turned blue...and we all can ogle at it also.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm thinking the heat from the saw blade did it? 
Idk....just a wild guess....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 18, 2016)

thx for the move. sorry i miss placed . 
no heat turns it dark brown, as well i have seen some of it blue in the split sections as well that were not put to mechanical cutting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 18, 2016)

That's bizarre, I've never seen blue in wood before. It'll be interesting to see how long it stays blue. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 19, 2016)

Pretty neat looking blue color too.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 19, 2016)

If the color remains after time, I'd say it's spalting. If it fades away, I'd suspect it's something other than spalting. From what I've read, colorations due to fungus/spalt are supposed to be color fast. I'm certainly not an expert on spalting though, so I may be way off.

That's a pretty amazing blue color!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

Did I read correctly that you say you have more of this and that it's all blue also?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 19, 2016)

yes i have a good volume in inventory. not all of it has blues. the blues appear to be in the burl rind area and plant stem/log area (newest(growing) parts of the wood). there is lots more of it where this came from. i have only collected in about 200 yards of a miles long wash that is littered with it laying out loose due to a huge flash flood. they size range from 8 inch root burl balls up to about 2 feet across on the biggest ones. i have made arrangements with two users here to pay for shipping on samples so they can test it on their projects and let the group know what they think before i put any up for sale

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i have made arrangements with two users here to pay for shipping on samples so they can test it on their projects and let the group know what they think before i put any up for sale



I don't see a topic on that/them....(if I missed it, my apologies !)
This needs to be out in the open forum on the Wood central area.
There are to be no backroom deals here....

Rules link

All trading/buying/selling must start and end in a thread in the Wood Central section in the appropriate forum. Trades initiated "behind the forum" can result in an immediate and permanent ban.


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 19, 2016)

Fungus? I'm with the Doc especially because it is more in the sap wood area. It is the same with the Jamaican Dogwood. I cut some fresh and it looks very cool but letting it set out in the elements brings the blue/ gray color out in mainly in the sap wood.


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 19, 2016)

What I discovered with the J Dogwood. The first pic was milled shortly after the tree was cut. The second was milled today after leaving the log short in the elements for awhile. Because I like the results I now purposely leave it out. I suggest leaving a piece out just to see as I discovered this by accident. These are from the exact same tree.


----------



## Jim Beam (Jun 19, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> any thoughts?



Yep. I think you should get a better camera 

Just kidding. That's a strange color for some wood. Send me a bowl blank and we'll see how it turns.....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 19, 2016)

my apologies. i certainly did not mean to create a back room deal. i mistakenly messaged a couple of users that expressed interest in open forum and offered to send them a flat rate box to try. i now recognize that such an offer needs to be made in an open form and will only do such in the future. 

jim beam what size does a bowl blank need to be. i'll need to open a trade forum in order to further help you if i understand the rules correctly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 19, 2016)

trade forum discussion created

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you Trev...


----------



## sleevecc (Jul 2, 2016)

That is very cool stuff. it appears to be a fungi spalt with the way it runs from the outside in, put a piece out in the sun for awhile and see if it fades away, if does fade then it more than likely a stress type thing from the tree, either way very cool!!!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 16, 2022)

How did the blue color last over time?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 16, 2022)

does not fade however the wood will sometimes yellow over time
depending on the level of breakdown due to exposure to elements once out of the ground, laying in the wash as a result of the flash flood post desert chaparral fire

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

